# Hi Need Help with Paint and Products



## Durbar765 (Jul 10, 2019)

Hi,
I haven't painted in years and even then I was not very adept in paints and supplies. Though, in 2011 I was considering starting again and blindly went on a spending spree purchasing quality products from Pearl Paint(see...Long ago  )
and they have been stored in a box ever since. For about 4 years they were kept in a cool space but the cardboard box was moved to a warmer garage where they have stayed until now, which I have not even attempted to open. 



There's like 30 tubes of Pebeo Oil paints.


There's a small glass jar of Linseed oil


There's a bottle of Gesso


Some kind of oil Medium that is white and opaque, like yellowy cream(from my memory, I don't know what it is)





Based on what I recall from the contents My questions are as follows:


Ultimately will I need to just toss the entire box from now saving me the attempt and time to look through it?


Are these potentially harmful to my health at this point?


Are the paints salvageable? Will they be hard as a rock?



Should I throw specific or particular items out?


Any additional thoughts.


Looking forward to hearing from you. Thanks In Advance


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

(I thought I had answered this already!) The products are perfectly fine to use. There are no health risks. Possibly the acrylic gesso could get old, as the pigment separates from the acrylic. That's why one needs to shake the jar sometimes.


----------

